# STP treehouse commune?



## CooperBoo

who wants to start one? 
in the middle of the woods, in the middle of nowhere. no capitalism, no authority. we'll grow fruits and vegetables, hunt, gather, steal shit from the nearest town occasionally. brew our own beer, grow our own weed. trade shit for other shit. 

im completely serious


----------



## xbocax

if its in cali Im up to help get it goin :]


----------



## CooperBoo

we can definitely make it in cali


----------



## macks

If you ever do get it set up I will totally come visit and help out with projects.


----------



## xbocax

PM me and we shall converse more about it I've been wanting to make something like this for quite a while and with the summer coming up i will have a good 2 months free


----------



## xbocax

or just carry it on here haha idk why i put that


----------



## CooperBoo

first step, we need find a good spot where the cops wont hassle us. any ideas?


----------



## Dumpsterhump

I've always wanted to do this!! I'm down to help


----------



## CooperBoo

hell yeah!


----------



## compass

Yeah, I'd be down to help out with projects, I have similar plans of my own, and am sure there's several people here that do as well, maybe we can start a network or something. Kind of hard to make a commitment to live with folks you've never met before though, of course. Start learning primitive/wilderness skills and permaculture. If you want to do it in California I'd be looking to the north.


----------



## Rash L

location location location.


----------



## Dumpsterhump

Yea I agree with a northern california location..


----------



## macks

I would be careful where you're tromping around in the woods in NorCal, some farmers up in them woods don't take kindly to such things.


----------



## compass

macks said:


> I would be careful where you're tromping around in the woods in NorCal, some farmers up in them woods don't take kindly to such things.


 
Yup, a very real possibility to take into consideration, in Big Sur too, and some other pocket areas, just be smart, and if you find some plants, turn around and walk the way you came. Not only is it the people who own the land, but it's been a big and fast growing problem that the Mexican cartels are sending people into the forests to grow, easier to get people across the border than large amounts of product, and better growing conditions.


----------



## BananaPhuck

I have always wanted to build a tree fort community, and just escape from all the shit that society is throwing at us. This sounds amazing, and will be down to help whenever I can, where ever it is. I think we'll need a stream (water, fish, animal gathering) and possibly a cave (cold, used to keep food from spoiling as fast) close by.


----------



## Pheonix

I'd say you could use my woods but theirs pros and cons to this.
con-1 its not in cali its in central oklahoma
con-2 you need a vehicle to get to town to get supplies and spange, you could try to hitch but I dont think the rednecks out here will pick up a dirty crust kid
con-3 the treehouse idea might not work to good since every couple of years we get a really bad ice storm that does major damage to the trees (just had one in jan.)
con-4 cottonmouth snakes (mean little venomous sons of bitches) but I have a poison sucking kit
pro-1 only police you have to worry about out here in the sheriff and he cant do anything if I'm giving you permission to be on my land
pro-2 my neighbor has a pond (think its spring feed) just on the other side of the fence that drains under the fence onto my property and created a huge ravine running thru the woods
pro-3 already have a fire pit/stove/grill set up as well as one shitter dug
pro-4 currently working on starting some crops
pro-5 also have a half demolished house that still has 4 rooms (just needs a little cleaning and not a bad squat)


----------



## CooperBoo

pheonix said:


> I'd say you could use my woods but theirs pros and cons to this.
> con-1 its not in cali its in central oklahoma
> con-2 you need a vehicle to get to town to get supplies and spange, you could try to hitch but I dont think the rednecks out here will pick up a dirty crust kid
> con-3 the treehouse idea might not work to good since every couple of years we get a really bad ice storm that does major damage to the trees (just had one in jan.)
> con-4 cottonmouth snakes (mean little venomous sons of bitches) but I have a poison sucking kit
> pro-1 only police you have to worry about out here in the sheriff and he cant do anything if I'm giving you permission to be on my land
> pro-2 my neighbor has a pond (think its spring feed) just on the other side of the fence that drains under the fence onto my property and created a huge ravine running thru the woods
> pro-3 already have a fire pit/stove/grill set up as well as one shitter dug
> pro-4 currently working on starting some crops
> pro-5 also have a half demolished house that still has 4 rooms (just needs a little cleaning and not a bad squat)


 
all the cons don't bother me except the ice storm thing, i don't know about everyone else but i hate ice, and i really want the "treehouse" thing to work out. but maybe if someone on here at real construction experience we could work something out. 

i definitely want this thing to be big, and i think the bigger it is the more supported the treehouse will be, we can even make some lower, ground levels to help the rest to be secure. and after that, who knows, maybe the ice wont be a problem.

oklahomas fine with me, and snakes aren't such a big deal


----------



## Pheonix

as I've been tearing down the house I've been stacking any usable lumber near the woods and here in oklahoma people dump there trash every where so finding building material would not be hard. even I dump my trash in the edge of the ravine to stop the erosion. I've also been told you can turn the red dirt that we have here into adobe bricks (but I dont know how) the winters here are pretty mild that's why we sometimes get ice storms cause it goes back and forth around the frezzing temp when a storm aproches 
weather wise we get tornadoes but they dont last very long and the chances of getting hit are very slim but the very strong wind is a normal almost daily thing here. so if you want a treehouse you might want to start at the ground and work your way up.


----------



## CooperBoo

hell yeah, i think we got ourselves a location, unless someone has a better one?

so where do we go from here?


----------



## Pheonix

think supplies learn everything you can about living of the land did you read widerstand's post "living in the woods" he does have a point. you need to research how you want to build your treehouse and like I siad earlier your gonna need a vehicle to get to town to spange for supplies. I got the first part taken care of I know a system for turning pond water into drinking water. second thing you need to figure out is how to get food. 3rd thing is shelter most survival books will give you some good ideas of a quick shelter to use while your building your treehouse.


----------



## CooperBoo

i guess we really cant do much now except set up a date to meet and to go over some shit.
we can come up with cool shit to add to it, like certain types of rooms, and cool add ons to keep our motivation up.

how about a green room?
crows nest?

it would be cool if we found someone whos had plumbing experience, we could feed the ravine water to certain parts of the commune maybe even filter it in some way.


----------



## Pheonix

living of the land is not as easy as you think, that's why I stress the fact that you should still have a way to get to civilization to leach off them for supplies. I wouldn't call my place out in the middle of nowhere (but it sure feels that way) it's in a small town of 200 people, 1 intersection and no police dept. (you like that one don't you I know I do it was a deciding factor in buying this place) the water situation is gathering pond water, filtering it through a pillow case then boiling it. the biggest animal you will be able to hunt on my land is coon and there are catfish in the pond but if you fish the pond I highly suggest fishing nearby rivers as well to restock the pond (you don't want to deplete a major food source) also for food I get $200 a month in food stamps and you probly could too but the nearest place that exepts them is 7 miles away. as for growing weed oklahoma law in the worst for weed possession first offence any amount is a misdermeter and a slap on the wrist but the second offence is a felony that carries a max of life in prison (but if it's a small amount I doubt they will throw the book at you unless you piss them off but still how fucked up is that) and the choppers fly over my property all the time looking for weed. so I suggest spanging for a bag as opposed to growing it also oklahoma has some crap weed the only time I got dank was either by having a friend bring some from ohio or going to colorado to get some. If you can build a still I don't think there will be to much a problem they more look for the people selling it then just consuming it. your treehouse idea soounds nice but you need to realize that's you need to be a good architect to come up with a good design (how mush weight can the tree support? how do I brace the house? will it hurt or even kill the tree? and unless you plan on buying new lumber you won't be able to salvage lumber good enough for supports and braces) sorry I do like the treehouse idea but I'm trying to be realistic here. like I stated before I have a 4 room squat that just needs minor cleaning and window boarding. also any good survival book will give you good ideas for a shelter. i'm throwing out stuff to consider cause I don't want you to be totally unprepared.


----------



## Pheonix

CooperBoo said:


> it would be cool if we found someone whos had plumbing experience, we could feed the ravine water to certain parts of the commune maybe even filter it in some way.



the water absolutaly possitivally has to be boiled


----------



## CooperBoo

we can also make use of rain water with little filtration


----------



## Pheonix

I do have running water but I don't pay the bills my roommate does and he won't let everyone benefit from the utilities unless they help pay for them


----------



## CooperBoo

pheonix said:


> living of the land is not as easy as you think, that's why I stress the fact that you should still have a way to get to civilization to leach off them for supplies. I wouldn't call my place out in the middle of nowhere (but it sure feels that way) it's in a small town of 200 people, 1 intersection and no police dept. (you like that one don't you I know I do it was a deciding factor in buying this place) the water situation is gathering pond water, filtering it through a pillow case then boiling it. the biggest animal you will be able to hunt on my land is coon and there are catfish in the pond but if you fish the pond I highly suggest fishing nearby rivers as well to restock the pond (you don't want to deplete a major food source) also for food I get $200 a month in food stamps and you probly could too but the nearest place that exepts them is 7 miles away. as for growing weed oklahoma law in the worst for weed possession first offence any amount is a misdermeter and a slap on the wrist but the second offence is a felony that carries a max of life in prison (but if it's a small amount I doubt they will throw the book at you unless you piss them off but still how fucked up is that) and the choppers fly over my property all the time looking for weed. so I suggest spanging for a bag as opposed to growing it also oklahoma has some crap weed the only time I got dank was either by having a friend bring some from ohio or going to colorado to get some. If you can build a still I don't think there will be to much a problem they more look for the people selling it then just consuming it. your treehouse idea soounds nice but you need to realize that's you need to be a good architect to come up with a good design (how mush weight can the tree support? how do I brace the house? will it hurt or even kill the tree? and unless you plan on buying new lumber you won't be able to salvage lumber good enough for supports and braces) sorry I do like the treehouse idea but I'm trying to be realistic here. like I stated before I have a 4 room squat that just needs minor cleaning and window boarding. also any good survival book will give you good ideas for a shelter. i'm throwing out stuff to consider cause I don't want you to be totally unprepared.


 
i dont have construction experience, but i do have former treehouse building experience. but yeah i would like to find someone that could draw up plans for this, i really think we could make this treehouse thing work, we wouldnt just use one tree, the more trees we use the more supported it would be, also we would have ground levels that wouldnt put so much weight on the trees since it'll be a big factor in supporting the higher levels.
i dont know, until we actually find someone that is willing to draw up plans, i think focus on the cool add ons.

a balcony over the ravine?


----------



## Pheonix

looking at some of my pics might give you a better idea I'll post more sometime soon have to recharge my camera first


----------



## xbocax

damn ive been of this for toooo long uhm Santa Cruz is pretty sweet if you get deep in the forest you wont get hastled. I saw dirtyfacedan post a picture of a guy in i believe that area that made some sort of dome house, I know ive seen at least one persons thread here that said they currently reside in the santa cruz forests. Santa Cruz is awesome because its a town surrounded by forest and also a college town where you can get kick downs from students. I currently personally know about 3 people up there that would probably be able to help as well


----------



## CooperBoo

im for santa cruz as well, that sounds pretty sweet, i heard they have some massive trees in that area too? and the collage town area definitely sounds like an ideal place to spange, dumpster, scam, and shit.


----------



## xbocax

yah they have redwoods the cliche i can stand straight up in a hole at the bottom of the tree


----------



## CooperBoo

hell yeah!


----------



## BUMJUG

carefull with them deep santa cruz forrests...the last time i was trampling round there i found some small old pot growing operations and hear rumor of many more...haha there are some amazing lil huts in the forrests up there..... i think a really helpfull suggestion to your project would be to make your "commune" on the map and available to travellin folk...that way there may be a constant influx of thought and supplies geared toward your project....if your in santa cruz i will def stop by...haha


----------



## menu

macks said:


> I would be careful where you're tromping around in the woods in NorCal, some farmers up in them woods don't take kindly to such things.


 
def in the emerald triangle. might get your wig split


----------



## xbocax

deveranti said:


> might get your wig split


I like this phrase i shall adopt it :] haha


----------



## DCLXVI

A treehouse is going to be much colder than a ground construction, something you should consider if you're going to be in a region prone to cold winters and ice storms. I'd be willing to put in some work on a project like this, if I can see the support for it.


----------



## joemojave

If you are serrious about a commune, I would scrap the treehouse idea unless you want to spend a LOT of money on archtects plans and lumber and a long time building it. Instead, I would suggest either straw bale, or rammed eartch construction depending on what is available. Rammed earth uses blocks made by compressing common dirt. The tool used is called a CINVA ram and costs at least 1000 bucks, but if sombody knows how to weld well they can make one. I am taking welding classes, but I am not yet good enough to make a CINVA ram that wont break. straw bale works well in areas that grow straw producing crops because you can get bales of straw for free. Basicly you pile the bales (each one is 100lbs+) like bricks into walls and then you hammer sections re rebar through them to pin them togethor. Then you put a thick coat of stucco over the whole thing. The cool thing about these techniques is that they both use free materials, they both stay at confortable temperatures, and neither requires much building experiance. 

Although I am just 17, I do have some first hand experiance with both of these methods, although I have never worked a an entire house. I have some time this summer that I could dedicate to this project, but only if other people are dedicated to making it work, which I somewhat doubt. 

If you have any questions about building/plumbing/electrical techniques just ask. I also know how to build wind turbines and passive heating and cooling systems, plus I can make technicle drawings if we decide to comply with code. I look forward to watching this thread develope.


----------



## ApiCutter

I saw mention of plumbers... I'm trying to get an apprentice ship (for right now i dont wanna do this shit for long) through a local Pipe Fitters union, (they do plumbing and all sorts of stupid shit like that im a certified welder) Maybe if you guys don't have that plumbing system figured out and when I finally hit the road if you guys dont have stuff set up I could help some.

I honestly want to work my ass off save up fucking money, and just drop the fuck out and fund what ever kind of project, like this one. Mind you this is more than a few years down the road.


----------



## brobro!

this shits awsome. ive had similar thoughts on living in the woods. im down to come out and help build some shit whenver you guys get started


----------



## Mr. Expendable

If it's in cali, you got a location and you got building supplies kit me up and ill come down... manual labor for shanty towns is nothing new to me.... but everyone has to go all out lost boys style when it's done with face paint and feathers..(i mean the neverland lost boys not the vampire ones).... that would be the greatest thing in the world to me


----------



## Dishka8643

I love the idea of living high in the trees, but in reality, it poses some serious health dangers and logistical challenges. A shelter like that would be expensive and time consuming to build. You would need lots of high quality lumber, hundreds of large nails or screws, Ladders, lots of wood working tools, ropes and harnesses, healthy strong trees, good growing conditions so that the trees can heal and not die of disease, and sound architecture designs, and thousands of hours of labor. 

From a survival perspective, when you are high up like that, you are more exposed to the wind, rain, and sun. This would not only make living conditions more difficult, but also wear out your shelter and equipment. During a high wind storm, there is a possibility of branches breaking above you and damaging some part of the structure. I think that a treehouse would require a lot of maintenance.

You should also consider how difficult & hazardous it would be to constantly move yourself and supplies in and out of the treehouse; especially during icy conditions and at night. (or drunk) Most of a person's daily routine takes place on the ground, so having to climb a ladder to access your shelter and possessions would require a lot of energy. In a wilderness self-reliance situation, you want to conserve as much energy as you can and avoid taking unnecessary risks. 

I think the treehouse is a cool idea, but it would definitely require a lot of forethought and planning to work safely and effectively.


----------



## CooperBoo

i think it should mostly take place on the ground but have upper levels that the trees will only help support all of it, so were just not relying on the trees, you know?


----------



## Shakou

What a fucking awesome idea! If this actually happens, I'd love to drop in on it sometime and maybe help out with some stuff!


----------



## CooperBoo

im saving up for a school bus, which would be perfect for this project. help carry supplies and people, and then of coarse food, and water. it'll be a good place to stay inside of when this goes down!


----------



## playedout

im touring the country right now but by the end of the summer we should be in cali. if you guys get this started up keep it posted on here id like to drop by for a few months or somethin.


----------



## little_owl

I'm thinking of doing this here but I don't know if I should put in the time for it because I'm wanting to move out of the area and not sure when that would be.


----------



## Dishka8643

I saw this article on msn today, and immediately thought of this thread -

Some of these were pretty clever. 

11 amazing treehouses - MSN Real Estate


----------



## Lula

The Hostel in the Forest Home


Here is a treehouse community in Georgia, maybe this will be helpful!

~Lula


----------



## nivoldoog

was in Ga for two years and never got the chance to make it there.... I sooo wanted to go tho


----------



## Diagaro

once again the washington woods are best for this
there is already a small faction of just such folks - you will never see tem, they are like fucking ewoks!
the tree canopys in the national forrests are so crazy interlaced it would be impossible to be spotted if it is done right.
never nail shit into a tree; use rope
never use any type of wood as it will brittle over time
burry or burn your feces and what trash you producethe less you touch the forrest floor the better
my plan for one long time in my head is similar to what i seen in alaska - a whole private land with a centraly located three story cabbin and satalite tree houses then off in the distance of hte property they took a bunch of unused fishing net and strung it all up in the trees about 90 to 150 feet up deep, deep inthe canopy of hte dougfirs and other evergreens we would sit up there and smoke our selves stupid and the occasional hanky panky off in the corners of hte net would be felt through the web
so this is what i say
hit up shit loads of fishing towns and amass 100's of square feet of unused, nwanted and stolen net and hike it all in to an at least 100 square mile section of national forrest either in the olympics or the cascades and sac full by sac full and get it up in the trees set up a massive town if you will and then find material closely matching hte color of the evergreens foliage and carpet your floors with it then lots and lots of the good quality double sided camoflauged tarps and make your roof though if you blot out enough forrest floor depriving it of much needed rain it will eventualy make it die and go bald amking your area a dead giveaway to any strays that wander too near your town
you can even hae fires if you use a bunch of bailing wire to use as mesh below where you would then put a concave steel basin (split and hammer out an old steel 55 gallon drum for this)
burn all your fires to the point of being total ash and toss it to the wind so as to not have huge piles of it around your town
make zip lines from tree to tree like the tree sitters so you can traverse great distances with out ever touching hte ground - rembere leave no trace of your presence and your not there even straight to the edge of hte forrest where you rapel down adn walk into town for Cigs, batterys and yeast
if you want to have electronics (computers, camcorders, cellphones ect,. DC! DC! DC! wind and sun solar panels are expensive but you can go to a pull your own part styule junk yard and pick up a alternator for under 30 bux and hook that muther fucker to one of those in window style box fan blades and raise it on a pole above the tree canopy - believe it or nt there is some good winds over the trees -
ugh im tired of typing
must sleep now


----------



## madewithpaint

i've been dreaming of this life for years. i'm down.


----------



## ashel

mt. shasta the town will not bother you it's mostly rich hippie and make good money playing music in town and farms around that let you work for food and there alot pot farmer that give you trim jobs.


----------



## Dannywaste

I would come out west to help and get this started.


----------



## ShadyShaw

id be down to do this for sure. i like all the ideas.

hopefully there will be tasty fish!


----------



## Sandbeard

Would be so game for this. Would probably get deported if caught... best not get caught.


----------



## AmandaLynn

I worked at the hostel in the forest last winter and honestly the treehouses aren't really treehouses, they're rooms on big stilts. It's because it's hard to build anything in trees meant to be long term because trees grow....just sayin.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

I live in wichita, KS, and whiles its not washington or northern california, we do have a small community of tree lovers living in one of the parks here. Theres 2 "camps", both hidden in the trees. Theyre about 50 ft from each other. about a quarter a mile away to the north is another "camp", and theres various other "camps/treefort attempts" strung through the rest of the area. 

The park is on the very edge of town basically, and while it IS a public park, very few people come into the area the camps are located in. A 10 minute walk will get you to the closest gas station, and a 30 min walk will get you to a grocery store or whever the fuck else you wanna go. I "live" off and on at one of the camps, and at th every least visit it everyday to make sure no ones left it trashed. 

The camps are both on the ground, and hidden deep within trees, and theyre virtually impossible to see, unless someone told you where they were at, so privacy and security isnt that big of a deal. The smaller camp has like some logs and shit to sit on, a small tarp covering it, a table....and some other miscellaneous crap. The bigger camp has 2 wooden chairs, a firepit, no roof but plenty of shade, and regular squatters. 

To the best of my knowledge weve had no more than 9 people living together at once. The smaller camp is comfortable for 2- 3 people, while the bigger one is comfortable for around 5 to 10 people.




eitherway if anyone ever gets the camps goin in the west coast, id hella come out and join and help out.


----------



## easywind

whatever happened with this whole thing. ????? Im trying to get out to norcal if anyone is really serious about doing this. Rome wasnt built in a day but it had to start somewhere.. Lets get this thing moving!!!!!!


----------



## nivoldoog

Really all you need to do this... Is a few people that live near each other, go camping together, and start a building! Then those people can come back to it, and work anytime.

Then there shall be MULTI STP Stree Houses.... this could go for anytype of squat, or sweet ass camp site.... Find someone close hold hands and whistle while you work....:hf:


----------



## adanisback

ok i am definitely down for this, who should i message for what?

the cali idea sounds dope and i think is probably the best bet. The weather conditions are probably the most suitable for living rather comfortably and the weather contributes to good growing conditions for pretty much anything. 

I think the ground living conditions sounds better because it would just be an easier/cheaper to build and maintain. We could have huts or some personal structure that was connected to a central house or something haha the possibilities are endless. 

Can who ever is in charge of this contact me with the details on it ect?


----------



## PineTar Kush

holy shit guys. if this actually goes through, i'd be down. i actually have alot of knowledge about growing vegetables and cannabis, i'm a medical patient here in Maine. If someone could contact me about this whole deal. that would be sweettt.


----------



## insanemembrane

'Bamboo' | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



im down for some shit like this! are you really serious? imma keep sheckin up ont this whole shindig and maybe ill come across this place and lend a helping hand.


----------



## supersaiyanjesus

When I can provide for myself I'll come see whats up.


----------



## tree hopper

too fucken rad.
i think there should be a treehouse city. where you zipline to get from house to house. and i just thought of the scene from the original Hook movie with the lost boys or whatever they were called. they had a sick set up. random but just thought of it. id love to do this.
im so down.


----------



## Dylan Hanson

im gonna start working on a self sufficient woods community starting this spring in Wisconsin. On lake superior. Beautiful area in the warm months. Cold as fuck for the winter months. Ill let all you know what i come up with once this summer comes around. In the future it will definately be open to visitors, and a midwest crust fest would definately be on the to do list as well. =p Wish me luck.


----------



## Dylan Hanson

I think i know the perfect land to rent to do this as well. One of my dads friends has a piece of property he hardly uses anymore near the apple/berry fields and such. He used to use it as an old hippie type commune before he got somewhat rich and bought property in Hawaii. Theres a mess hall, and 2 houses atm, but no electricity. Getting electricity in there is my number one priority once i find out if i can use the land. Im thinking D.I.Y. Solar. Put the solar on One building each fall for cost reasons. Couldnt afford to do it all at once.


----------



## sons of vipers

Everything in here sounds incredible! Would love to do this sort of thing.


----------



## Shade

CooperBoo said:


> who wants to start one?
> in the middle of the woods, in the middle of nowhere. no capitalism, no authority. we'll grow fruits and vegetables, hunt, gather, steal shit from the nearest town occasionally. brew our own beer, grow our own weed. trade shit for other shit.
> 
> im completely serious



count my girlfriedn and i in, we are in Cali for a few months


----------



## falcon91

i see a lot of enthusiasm and hopeful people to start this, i myself would like to do this,
we need to get a location picked out and then we can start from there,
dispersed camping is allowed in national forest for up to 14 days. but you just have to move to a different spot.


----------



## omlexb

Yup! Totally down and totally for the California idea. Is this still in progress?


----------



## RnJ

Nice idea. I'd like to check it out after it's well established. I can't imagine how hard it'd be to live in a treehouse in central Canada during the winter. I think I was 14 or 15 when I last worked on treehouses. I built one in a really old suburb, and the neighbors tried complaining about it, because although it wasn't uflly enclosed, I had already built 4 levels/platforms on two adjacent trees. Then we found out that we were the owners of the trees between us, and so it was never an issue.


----------



## theare

I think a treehouse would be a great _addition _to the community rather than making it the main area.
Get your shit right on the ground before you start diving into building a treehouse.

I've definitely always wanted to do this and you can count me in depending on the location.


----------



## Heron

this is fucking awesome. i'd love to take part if i can, (depends on where and when, both for myself and the treehouse commune, but yerrr.)


----------



## dawgrunner

pheonix said:


> I'd say you could use my woods but theirs pros and cons to this.
> con-1 its not in cali its in central oklahoma
> con-2 you need a vehicle to get to town to get supplies and spange, you could try to hitch but I dont think the rednecks out here will pick up a dirty crust kid
> con-3 the treehouse idea might not work to good since every couple of years we get a really bad ice storm that does major damage to the trees (just had one in jan.)
> con-4 cottonmouth snakes (mean little venomous sons of bitches) but I have a poison sucking kit
> pro-1 only police you have to worry about out here in the sheriff and he cant do anything if I'm giving you permission to be on my land
> pro-2 my neighbor has a pond (think its spring feed) just on the other side of the fence that drains under the fence onto my property and created a huge ravine running thru the woods
> pro-3 already have a fire pit/stove/grill set up as well as one shitter dug
> pro-4 currently working on starting some crops
> pro-5 also have a half demolished house that still has 4 rooms (just needs a little cleaning and not a bad squat)



Hey could you give a gps to that location? PM me. What is the closest Indian reservation?


----------



## Wolf

So what's up with this now, is it still in the works? I'd defiantly be down to put work in if it's in Cali, or somewhere else too doesn't matter, it would just take less time in California sense I'm already here. I have a close friend who used to build houses, unfortunately he's sorta stuck slave waging and paying bills and has no interest in doing anything else.


----------



## viking

This sounds really fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Nagrom

sounds like an awesome idea, really hope it works out.


----------



## nivoldoog

End of summer building one near San Diego....


----------



## DaisyDoom

nivoldoog said:


> End of summer building one near San Diego....



Where in San Diego will that take place? I'll be there towards the end of summer and would love to get involved.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

none of this will happen until ppl actually take action to make it happen. as in get off your butts and meet up. bc this thread sbeen around for awhile, sure sure people will get on from time to time saying it looks fun and lets do it gung ho attitude but aint gonna happen till u start moving.


----------



## nivoldoog

I am heading back to san diego at the end of the month, and would like to grab up at much rope I can find and head out to one of the nation parks, I dont know the area very well so not sure where one can/if be built.

Step One, Scope the Woods
Step Two, Get ALOT of Rope
Step Three, Drag a bunch of shit into the trees...


----------



## shwillyhaaa

there arent computers in the woods... you guys forgot about that huh? -bashes head on keyboard-hsdhvjafjhcvasjcvh nsf sfav asjvhasfv afjv adfahf!!!!


----------



## DaisyDoom

shwillyhaaa said:


> there arent computers in the woods... you guys forgot about that huh? -bashes head on keyboard-hsdhvjafjhcvasjcvh nsf sfav asjvhasfv afjv adfahf!!!!



maybe not yet lol


----------



## dprogram

There's always a small solar panel for like 20 bucks and a wireless Verizon router for internets.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

jesus you oogles think of EVERYTHING (the term "oogle" used lightly here)


----------



## nivoldoog

I have been working on patching my straightjacket for a little bit now. One of the patches is gonna be a foldable/flexable solar panel on my back, that I can flip over. Sew the panel to some cloth, that should be all patchy... the flip over and hang it from my hooks, so I can charge my phone, labtop, (compasitors for my tazer glove)....

Tho running water, and garden is my main hope. Run some pipes to a creek, hand pump, run the pipes up into the tree, sand/charcole filter, fresh clean water in the tree. Garden- Take near by trees and make a large flower box, bring up dirt, water, and grow own veggies right in the trees.

It starts by just dragging logs into the trees to make base platforms, I wanna tie them down rather then nails and shit, rope briges to the other trees. Take or grow vines so they make a sort of cammoflage/netting from the ground.


----------



## DaisyDoom

So what are the legalities of treehousing? I know they can't really fuck with you for living there but can they do anything about running pipes?


----------



## DaisyDoom

I just want to know what they can do and ways around things.


----------



## nivoldoog

If I do it right, no one will know about the pipes, Bury and cammo. If done right no one should be able to see any of it. I am more worried of Pot Growers taking up all the good areas, and them shooting my ass stumbling across their areas.


----------



## CooperBoo

going out to look for locations in a few months, might take a while but i'll report back asap. was thinking of someplace right off of some small local line somewhere.


----------



## plagueship

if you want to build a treeehouse commune in the woods near my house that's probably cool. just dont steal from me!


----------



## Hobacalypse

CooperBoo said:


> who wants to start one?
> in the middle of the woods, in the middle of nowhere. no capitalism, no authority. we'll grow fruits and vegetables, hunt, gather, steal shit from the nearest town occasionally. brew our own beer, grow our own weed. trade shit for other shit.
> 
> im completely serious





compass said:


> Yeah, I'd be down to help out with projects, I have similar plans of my own, and am sure there's several people here that do as well, maybe we can start a network or something. Kind of hard to make a commitment to live with folks you've never met before though, of course. Start learning primitive/wilderness skills and permaculture. If you want to do it in California I'd be looking to the north.


 
You make it sound like a friggin hippie compound, we don't need many more rainbow gatherin's, maybe some secret circus training camps in the desert, or something like that.

I wanna try for extreme survival training, like scenarious that we plan out.


----------



## Murf

right up my alley. lets concrete it


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

I'm in. I'll help build stuff. Just two problems: VODKAAAA COMRAD AND GROG SWABIE!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

shwillyhaaa said:


> there arent computers in the woods... you guys forgot about that huh? -bashes head on keyboard-hsdhvjafjhcvasjcvh nsf sfav asjvhasfv afjv adfahf!!!!


We could run some cables into our commune if we get it good and established.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

DaisyDoom said:


> So what are the legalities of treehousing? I know they can't really fuck with you for living there but can they do anything about running pipes?


What would probably be best is just dig latrines. If you want running water, we should find a creek that is uphill from the commune and run a pipe from it all the way and have it dumping into either a concrete well or some thing we can dump it into and not have to dig a well.
If you're out in the middle of the woods, nobody's gonna give a fuck.
I think what would be better, instead of being Dryads, we should build cabins and shit. But I'm indifferent.


----------



## Pheonix

dawgrunner said:


> Hey could you give a gps to that location? PM me. What is the closest Indian reservation?



I've sold that land, so that location is off the table. no one wanted to move to oklahoma so I thought it was taken off the table for this project a long time ago.


----------



## Earth

My man Ted tried the wilderness thing, until the man came in and drove him to take some serious action on mainstream society - and for this he will always be one rightious person in my book...

Now, on another level: Sandy, Lyn, and the Big C himself have been talking about how we are one with nature, we are a part of nature not apart from nature - and I have to agree with the human who mentioned earlier about not needing anymore rainbow type gatherings - because those types of things destroy nature.

While it sounds appealing to set up a community in the wilderness, it would eventually become a ghetto.

So, my own personal opinion is I'm against anything like this - because it ruins it for the animals, just like the Europeans ruined it for the Indians.

We live completely out of balance, because thats what the man shoves down our throats.

If you really want to do a compound right, head for the desert..................
You could hide the Empire State Building out there and nobody would ever find it


----------



## Nemo

BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMp.
Hey wise guys, what's the deali-o
*location*? or have you nicompoops given up? I have a life to lay on the line for this project. I just want to be freeeeeeeeee oh so free.
Oh and I'm doing shit else...

p.s. the desert idea is pretty rad; caves and shiiii
p.s.s. if anyone out there has any projects currently in motion, i'd love to help.
save this damsel in this dress.
I mean *distress


----------



## Zorila

if you establish the camp high in the mountains, just where the forest ends and the rocks begin, you won't have any problem with authorities, cartels, or other shit, that is the place where you'll get the maximum amount of anarchy. you'll probably need some mountaineering knowledge so dig, people, dig, and go for it, be crazy, camp where no one can get (nor see), live where no reasonable human would want to live.


----------



## wiljago

nivoldoog said:


> End of summer building one near San Diego....


I'd be so down to help with this and participate, especially in San Diego. See, yeah, I like this SoCal idea here because of the climate. Insulation doesn't have to be anything crazy, just rain proof.

I have some building experience and am taking a woodshop class at Laney to round out my skills this spring. I'm up in Oakland right now, so late summer would give me enough time to work and save a little and get down there too.


----------



## dawgrunner

Hey everyone! I'm a old fart that's hitchhiked the states on an off since 68. Right now I'm in Penhook Virginia its in southwestern Virginia. Nothing but woods everywhere. Has anyone looked into areas around my location?


----------



## kriminalmisfit

Why would it have to be one single campsite. what if the were stp campsite chapters in many states and railroad towns. i am into building forts and shit even thought i am a grown adult. (21??) some building experience and tools. gonna hit the road to the west coast in feb or march. if anyone still thinks this shit is feasible i'm down to build a clubhouse of some type and help work to make it a positive and creative environment. sounds like a damn good time to me, link up next year if you think so too.


----------



## backpacker420

anyone still wanna do this in norcal? i'm down


----------



## jimbo slice

backpacker420 said:


> anyone still wanna do this in norcal? i'm down


Yeah me


----------



## KittyCosmos

Id be in for it


----------



## backpacker420

ok cool. lets get the details worked out and get this going spring/summer '19


----------



## jimbo slice

backpacker420 said:


> ok cool. lets get the details worked out and get this going spring/summer '19


have you found a place?

u421"]ok cool. lets get the details worked out and get this going spring/summer '19[/QUOTE]


----------



## backpacker420

jimbo slice said:


> have you found a place?
> 
> u421"]ok cool. lets get the details worked out and get this going spring/summer '19


[/QUOTE]
no i haven't found a place but i'd say it should be in north cali or oregon


----------



## backpacker420

if we really wanted to we could buy a gold mine claim and live on that land without having to worry about rangers or police


----------



## jimbo slice

backpacker420 said:


> if we really wanted to we could buy a gold mine claim and live on that land without having to worry aboue or police


Well I'm in Midwest now so I'm sure you know more about the area...I'm ready to go when weather hits


----------



## zesmothe

Please!


----------



## backpacker420

jimbo slice said:


> Well I'm in Midwest now so I'm sure you know more about the area...I'm ready to go when weather hits


i'm in michigan so i just been looking on google maps so if you or anyone else has any suggestions on a good remote place i'd suggest posting some spots and maybe we take a vote on where we all think is best. i'd even be down for a place in Oregon


----------



## backpacker420

i'd like to have a river, lake or pond within a few miles so we have drinking water and fish to eat, clay to use


----------



## All Who Wander

There were about 30 dudes doing the same thing near the beach in central cali, then this happened... 

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.sanluisobispo.com/opinion/letters-to-the-editor/article203718774.html

8 tons of garbage... 8 tons... please do something with your garbage, dont just throw it in a empty creek...


----------



## backpacker420

All Who Wander said:


> There were about 30 dudes doing the same thing near the beach in central cali, then this happened...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.sanluisobispo.com/opinion/letters-to-the-editor/article203718774.html
> 
> 8 tons of garbage... 8 tons... please do something with your garbage, dont just throw it in a empty creek...


yeah thats awful. if we are really doing this we will have the upmost respect for our environment and never leave trash around.


----------



## The Hiker

starting next spring I will be finally traveling and I'll keep eyes out for a good place, I would love to be a part of this (for a while anyway) I don't know anything about plumbing, solar, anything modern or techie but I can help and teach anything natural - mass producing our own rope from cedar trees, fire safety, building stuff with poles and lashings, as well as living with the earth in the area in a sustainable and loving way


----------



## backpacker420

why don't we just buy some land and start our own off the grid community.


----------

